# My first with crossbow...and first wall hanger



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok... long story short...

It's archery season in MD and in 5 counties (including where we hunt) crossbows are legal for everyone. In fact, in those counties, it is unlimited antlerless with archery. For most of the state, we are allowed 10 deer per season with only 2 antlered per season (for a total of 30 per year except for these 5 counties). Since I usually shoot does or smaller bucks for the freezer, I'm not concerned about antlers and therefore don't take a camera with me.

My brother and I met at 5am, got our gear together and started walking into the property. We got to our trees at 5:30 and were up in our stands ready at 5:45. Legal shooting time was 6:17am.

At 6:47 I watched a 4 pointer 120 yards away. If it had been gun/muzzle loader season I wouldn't be typing this, because I would have shot that deer. But since it was archery, all I could do was watch. At 7:05 I watched a 3 pointer take the same trail. At this point I wondered if I was in the right tree.

About noon I saw the same two deer work the edge of the bedding area 80 yards in front of me and then disappear.

Around 3:30 I saw two other deer run through the western edge of the thick bedding area then enter the realllllly thick stuff. 30 seconds later these two does burst out and run towards me and past my stand (within 10 feet of my tree). I wanted them to stop so I could shoot, but they wanted out of there.... and fast. My heart is thumping at that point because it happened so fast and they were so close.

About 15 seconds later this deer pops out and looks around. I thought he was going to run right under me chasing the does. Since I am right handed, and the does ran past my right side, I figured there was no way I could get a shot off.

Well,......he came towards me and then turned to my left and started trotting down the logging road in front of me. I had put out some Tink's 69 in the morning but the wind was blowing the wrong direction. I was getting ready to grunt in an attempt to stop him, but he stopped on his own. Maybe he smelled the Tink's afterall. I really didn't care why....as long as he did stop.

Now when I set up, I used my range finder to range certain trees....just in case. Honestly when he stepped out, I couldn't remember any of that.
I didn't count the points, frankly because this IS the biggest deer I have EVER seen in person.

He was standing broadside directly in front of me offering the shot. I guessed 30 yards and put the 30 yr dot on him and squeezed the trigger. Turns out he was about 25 yards because the arrow spined him and he dropped. I did put another arrow through the vitals. When my brother and I got down and walked up to him, it hit us how big he really was.

Now for the part you've been waiting for.........

It's hard to see, but there is a small 1 inch or so point on each side right at the base of each antler for a total of 13 points.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

NIce buck! Exciting stuff! Got my blood flowing!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

congrats Danimal. Bet your hooked now.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks! Of course I'm hooked. This is my third with archery but first with crossbow. And there is another 12 pntr on the same property. I know the other hunters will really be gunning for it now.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

nice monster man!!! and congrats on first wall hanger.


----------



## mich746 (Nov 22, 2008)

..


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Danimal
Very nice, I love the story how it came to happen !!!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Let's see now.......Recurve BOW, Long BOW, Compound BOW, Cross BOW! No question, that fine buck is a BOW kill! Purists used to think the same way about your wheels, cams and cables. It's all bowhunting. Your attitude shows that you know absolutely nothing about either crossbows or bowhunting in general. If you did have any real knowledge, you wouldn't be such a jerk-off snob. Grow up Mich.


----------



## mich746 (Nov 22, 2008)

aa


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I guess that you were just trolling huh?

Your response just confirms the theory that age does not always equal maturity.
Only when backed into a corner did you congratulate Dan, rather than continuing to demean his legal, hard earned trophy. 
If you have an axe to grind with those who write the game regulations where you live, take it to them, rather than showing your *** on a public forum.


----------



## mich746 (Nov 22, 2008)

...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Just stating facts doesn't qualify as a personal insult. You tried to turn what should have been a thread of congratulations into a personal attack. 
I apologize to you Dan, for taking it elsewhere.
Burl


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Danimal,

Nice *BOW* kill, congrats!

mich746,

I am with Burl.

For someone who says he has 40 years of bowhunting experience you are sure showing your ignorance of the sport. Oh wait, I bet you are one of those traditional only guys. The only true archery equipment is a long bow or recurve, right. Compounds don't even count, do they?

huntin1


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am going to show my ignorance (As I have never shot a bow; yet) here with a question; if it is a peice of wood, fiberglass or plastic that has a "bow" to it with a peice of string inbetween is it not a bow? Some may call it a mandolin, violin, guitar or banjo..... but if you pulled the string and release it taking down your target, I say "Great shot ".


----------



## mich746 (Nov 22, 2008)

..


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

mich746
Cocked - To draw back in preparation for throwing.

Release - To set free from restraint, confinement, or servitude.

As I see it both are the same mechanics of either bow, you are just nit picking at the type of tool.

As far as insinuating homosexuality to Huntin 1 and Burl you are just diggin yourself deeper and showing the age level of at the least your mentality.

For being fairly new to the website I see you are making friends fast.....


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

this should stop at that.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Danimal

Nice buck... :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

MN goose killa, is right, it needs to stop here.

mich746, sent you a PM,if you want to continue the personal attacks do it there.

huntin1


----------



## mich746 (Nov 22, 2008)

..


----------



## mark borwnie (Nov 26, 2008)

mich746 said:


> Enough said, I'll leave your forum.


dont let the door hit your A$$ on the way out.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

stop!


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Its a nice buck so congrats


----------



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice Buck my friend! as long as its got limbs and a string its still bow hunting to me great job.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for all of the support!

Once upon a time, I thought a crossbow was capable of really long shots with the heavy draw weight. It wasn't until after my brother got his bow that I was educated on them.....max range 40 yards.

Crossbows are really loud and the arrow is so heavy that it arches more than my compound.

The best part was being able to hunt with my brother and share this experience. (BTW,... he missed a 4 pointer 5 minutes after I shot this one, because he was so excited).

After his stroke, he almost gave up on hunting, but I kept after him. I finally got him ****** off enough to expand his physical therapy and rekindle his love for hunting. Now he is the posterboy for determination. Since his stroke, he can't control his right ankle and only has about 60% use of his right hand.

With some trial and error, he is able to climb a tree with a climber by only using he left leg.


----------

